# Biker's Edge - Torrington?



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

http://crankfire.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=8919&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

Seems to make sense given the proximity to Nepaug and Nass riders. Lots of roadies up in Litchfield area too I'm imagine. The Viberts gotta be stoked about that news.


----------



## severine (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm surprised! We have 2 bike shops in town already (though neither is anything to write home about; we don't frequent either of them). I wonder where? I haven't seen anything new other than a Vinny's restaurant going in where an antique shop used to be. Interesting...

ETA: There are quite a few bike races in the area, so it does make sense. There are also people who ride at White Memorial, on top of Nepaug and Nass.


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

severine said:


> I'm surprised! We have 2 bike shops in town already (though neither is anything to write home about; we don't frequent either of them). I wonder where? I haven't seen anything new other than a Vinny's restaurant going in where an antique shop used to be. Interesting...



Dunno. We checked out that brewery restaurant downtown a few weeks back. Nice and spacious. Great beers and awesome wings. We'll be back.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice!  Now I won't have to drive as far to get stuff! :beer:


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Nice!  Now I won't have to drive as far to get stuff! :beer:



Get in good with them Bri and work on an AZ discount!


----------



## severine (Apr 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Get in good with them Bri and work on an AZ discount!



Not to mention maybe he should _*work*_ there so he can get a discount on the endless array of parts he needs to replace.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Get in good with them Bri and work on an AZ discount!



I wonder if they'll transplant any of the Bristol people to the new store, or if it'll be a whole new crew?


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

severine said:


> Not to mention maybe he should _*work*_ there so he can get a discount on the endless array of parts he needs to replace.



There ya go. Brian - PM that dude OZ on Crankfire. I think he works in the Bristol shop, no?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2009)

severine said:


> Not to mention maybe he should _*work*_ there so he can get a discount on the endless array of parts he needs to replace.



I was already considering that...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> There ya go. Brian - PM that dude OZ on Crankfire. I think he works in the Bristol shop, no?



I guess he works there part time.  If I wanted a job there I'd probably go talk to the owner...


----------



## bvibert (May 13, 2009)

My wife just called and told me she saw the signs for Biker's Edge in Torrington that said they were open. :beer:


----------

